# Technology



## matt79brown (Feb 21, 2018)

Creationist or Evolutionist either one I have a question. Why the explosion of technology over the last couple hundred years? A 97 year old friend of mine passed away recently. He told me about his mother going to Texas from Georgia on a wagon pulled by horses when she was a kid (a means of transportation used world wide for thousands or millions of years depending on your stance) then later in her life at the age of 80 something she flew back on a jet airplane! Up until recently in human history mankind's way of living, traveling, communicating, and building never changed very much throughout history, then all of a sudden BOOM! What brought this on? Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 21, 2018)

Moore's Law has allot to do with it.  Here's a good read I found on the Googleweb:

https://singularityhub.com/2016/03/22/technology-feels-like-its-accelerating-because-it-actually-is/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 21, 2018)

I was reading about the atomic bomb advancing to the hydrogen bomb. This from 1945 to 1952 I think. 1952 being the test date of the H-bomb which was 1,000 times more powerful.
Hard to believe man did this in the 40's-50's even. 

Then right after WWII we started the race for rockets, jets, and space exploration.
Some of this without the help of computers even. 

To look back at WWI and consider they were still using horses and swords to  some extent.

Yeah, we've come along way in a short time.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 21, 2018)

Has the way human relations has evolved part of this same process? You know concerning civil rights, women's rights, welfare, not bombing civilians in war, doing away with imperialist advancements of other lands, accepting other religions, fare trade and the ethical treatment of laborers around the world, etc.

This exponential doubling in these matters as well? Maybe with advances in technology, we see a need or way in helping or overcoming. Education and indoctrination would play a part as well.


----------



## Israel (Feb 22, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I was reading about the atomic bomb advancing to the hydrogen bomb. This from 1945 to 1952 I think. 1952 being the test date of the H-bomb which was 1,000 times more powerful.
> Hard to believe man did this in the 40's-50's even.
> 
> Then right after WWII we started the race for rockets, jets, and space exploration.
> ...



That's a good point vis a vis (I hardly ever get to use _that_) your next post. That part about _human relations._

Really...what doesn't get quickly translated into _better_, cheaper, safer, more efficient ways of killing one another? A drone being _flown_ from from Kansas (or some such), while _pilot _sipping coffee, has the capacity to wipe out a village in Afghanistan.

Something does indeed seem to have come a "long way", but I am not at all convinced it is the heart of man. Or the things he _minds._

But, he sure likes to think so. As always.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Israel said:


> That's a good point vis a vis (I hardly ever get to use _that_) your next post. That part about _human relations._
> 
> Really...what doesn't get quickly translated into _better_, cheaper, safer, more efficient ways of killing one another? A drone being _flown_ from from Kansas (or some such), while _pilot _sipping coffee, has the capacity to wipe out a village in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...





> Really...what doesn't get quickly translated into _better_, cheaper, safer, more efficient ways of killing one another? A drone being _flown_ from from Kansas (or some such), while _pilot _sipping coffee, has the capacity to wipe out a village in Afghanistan.


That's the scary part.
The more "sterile/non personal" war becomes combined with the capabilities of modern weapons = not good for humanity.
For example read/watch interviews of bomber pilots vs ground troops.
The ground troops are racked with PTSD, nightmares and in general a very different reaction to war having experienced the blood and guts up close and personal.
The bomber pilots in general will readily admit it was a completely different experience for them. Not that it was a "good" experience just very different with far less long lasting effects on themselves.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 22, 2018)

I never heard of a wagon crash that killed 200 people at once. Maybe 'em bearded Amish fellers know something we don't. Then again technology was pretty nice when it came to my appendectomy.


----------



## Israel (Feb 23, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> That's the scary part.
> The more "sterile/non personal" war becomes combined with the capabilities of modern weapons = not good for humanity.
> For example read/watch interviews of bomber pilots vs ground troops.
> The ground troops are racked with PTSD, nightmares and in general a very different reaction to war having experienced the blood and guts up close and personal.
> The bomber pilots in general will readily admit it was a completely different experience for them. Not that it was a "good" experience just very different with far less long lasting effects on themselves.



LOL. Amen! Yes.

The LOL pertains mostly to these forums (occasionally)...or any of recent vintage be they FB, Twitter, chat rooms, comments left to online articles, ad nauseum.

All the things we might say, and often do, that we might never say "in person". When such distance is found convenient to these things, do we not also distance ourselves...from ourselves? In manifest lack of self knowledge/awareness? Maybe that's the convenience it well suits...to distance ourselves from the most troublesome person we know, our own selves.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 24, 2018)

Ambush80 offered an explanation for the technology advance based on Moore's Law. If it's right, it's bound to tank soon.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 27, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Has the way human relations has evolved part of this same process? You know concerning civil rights, women's rights, welfare, not bombing civilians in war, doing away with imperialist advancements of other lands, accepting other religions, fare trade and the ethical treatment of laborers around the world, etc.
> 
> This exponential doubling in these matters as well? Maybe with advances in technology, we see a need or way in helping or overcoming. Education and indoctrination would play a part as well.



yeah that's the whole technological evolution zigging while human behavioral evolution is zagging.  they aren't in synch & never will be. Human behavior evolved over millions of years (counting humanish but not quite human prototypes) so that's a lot of "hard-wiring" to reroute. We are the same we have ever been but our weapons & tools just got a lot more dangerous. We can educate and indoctrinate all we want but our evolution will always be bubbling just under the surface.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 27, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I never heard of a wagon crash that killed 200 people at once. Maybe 'em bearded Amish fellers know something we don't. Then again technology was pretty nice when it came to my appendectomy.



Yeah an Amish surgeon might not have been a smart play.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 27, 2018)

If I want good apple butter I'll go to the Amish, If I want good corn whiskey I'll go to the Baptist, If it's surgery I'm after the Catholics have my vote. If I want a long boring answer that goes so far out in in left field that I forgot what the original question was, then I'll ask an Atheist.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 2, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Ambush80 offered an explanation for the technology advance based on Moore's Law. If it's right, it's bound to tank soon.



Why is it bound to tank soon? What is 'soon'?


----------



## 660griz (Mar 2, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I never heard of a wagon crash that killed 200 people at once. Maybe 'em bearded Amish fellers know something we don't.



They know to keep the wagon occupancy level below 200.


----------



## Israel (Mar 3, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> If I want good apple butter I'll go to the Amish, If I want good corn whiskey I'll go to the Baptist, If it's surgery I'm after the Catholics have my vote. If I want a long boring answer that goes so far out in in left field that I forgot what the original question was, then I'll ask an Atheist.



Was that a shot over the bow? Am I being told to relinquish what has seemingly become my crown as Sententious Maximus? It fits oddly, but perfectly the man who _thinks_ he knows so much.

It seems I can only keep it if identifying as an Atheist. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 3, 2018)

Israel said:


> Was that a shot over the bow? Am I being told to relinquish what has seemingly become my crown as Sententious Maximus? It fits oddly, but perfectly the man who _thinks_ he knows so much.
> 
> It seems I can only keep it if identifying as an Atheist. Decisions, decisions.



May I borrow it on occasion?


----------



## Israel (Mar 3, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> May I borrow it on occasion?



No. There are few enough already whom I envy in their succinctness. I can't afford to lose anymore to _explaining themselves_ (which the succinct already know is generally more harmful than beneficial).

I am lousy beer, lotsa head but little (or no) kick. I need you (and the other) moonshiners to teach me the art of distillery.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 3, 2018)

Israel said:


> No. There are few enough already whom I envy in their succinctness. I can't afford to lose anymore to _explaining themselves_ (which the succinct already know is generally more harmful than beneficial).
> 
> I am lousy beer, lotsa head but little (or no) kick. I need you (and the other) moonshiners to teach me the art of distillery.


I can't. The Baptist Promissory Oath forbids it.


----------



## Israel (Mar 3, 2018)

gemcgrew said:


> I can't. The Baptist Promissory Oath forbids it.




LOL! Too late.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 3, 2018)

Israel said:


> LOL! Too late.





Have you noticed the semicolon at the top left of the page, just above the GON logo?

If not, you will from now on.

You can trust me on this.


----------



## Israel (Mar 3, 2018)

(


----------



## Israel (Mar 3, 2018)

;

it's still there.


----------



## matt79brown (Mar 4, 2018)

Maybe it was just a compliment toward the Baptist. Perception is everything in this game. Are we reading to understand or just to reply? If we ain't learning from each other then what are we doing here? "As iron sharpens iron, so one man sharpens another.''


----------



## Israel (Mar 5, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Maybe it was just a compliment toward the Baptist. Perception is everything in this game. Are we reading to understand or just to reply? If we ain't learning from each other then what are we doing here? "As iron sharpens iron, so one man sharpens another.''



Sorry...I'm gonna assume your reply might have to do with the little exchange above. If I was being too lighthearted...forgive me. You'd maybe have to have been a club regular for the last several years to get it.

But if I can, since I did find this post pretty funny...



> If I want good apple butter I'll go to the Amish, If I want good corn whiskey I'll go to the Baptist, If it's surgery I'm after the Catholics have my vote. If I want a long boring answer that goes so far out in in left field that I forgot what the original question was, then I'll ask an Atheist.


 

May I add an observation?


Few things are structured more religiously than the practice of medicine.

I'd suggest this in regards to surgery:

Go to whom you ever care to. But then, go to Dr Liebowitz for a second opinion. Tell him you saw Dr Patel or Dr Chen or Dr Lombardo. And say this: "I saw Dr Patel (or Dr Chen or Lombardo)...and he says I need this surgery and can do it with no problem; Dr Liebowitz...do you think you could do it as well?"

You may just leave his office with your gall bladder in a baggie feeling fit enough to roll a 300 for your bowling team.

As I am occasionally fond of saying to my Hebrew friend in the presence of his of his other colleagues:
"Doctor, I think it was so nice of you guys to let the goyim into the practice of medicine".


(If I have to add j/k for the above, I gladly will. But if someone comes back and replies "how stupid, everyone knows Matt is not on a bowling team"...well...oy vey)


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 5, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Creationist or Evolutionist either one I have a question. Why the explosion of technology over the last couple hundred years? A 97 year old friend of mine passed away recently. He told me about his mother going to Texas from Georgia on a wagon pulled by horses when she was a kid (a means of transportation used world wide for thousands or millions of years depending on your stance) then later in her life at the age of 80 something she flew back on a jet airplane! Up until recently in human history mankind's way of living, traveling, communicating, and building never changed very much throughout history, then all of a sudden BOOM! What brought this on? Anyone got any ideas?



In a word ELECTRICITY.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 5, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> If I want a long boring answer that goes so far out in in left field that I forgot what the original question was, then I'll ask an Atheist.



Israel is an Athiest now?  Who knew?


----------



## Israel (Mar 5, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Israel is an Athiest now?  Who knew?



LOL!!!
Now, tha's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## matt79brown (Mar 5, 2018)

It took us 6 thousand years to harness electricity! 4.6 Billion years if your an evolutionist!!!!! Wooweeee at this rate we'll be walking on the moon before long.


----------



## matt79brown (Mar 5, 2018)

NASA is planning a trip to the sun. Projections estimate it could be as early as 2045. They are going to go at night in hopes that it wont be so hot.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 5, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> NASA is planning a trip to the sun. Projections estimate it could be as early as 2045. They are going to go at night in hopes that it wont be so hot.


----------

